
Canon’s Crazy DSLR Stockpile at the Rio Olympics - obi1kenobi
http://petapixel.com/2016/08/03/canons-crazy-dslr-stockpile-rio-olympics/
======
Gravityloss
Supporting professional users requires some serious resources.

